# Recent Shoot C&C Please



## dostagamom (Dec 18, 2007)

Today I did a shoot of my friend's daughter.  Please tell me how I can make these pictures better.  I am not sure of the PP.  I am particularly wondering about the color...do I need to calibrate my monitor again or is the color "popping" enough.  Let me know what you think.  Thank you in advance for looking.
1.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.


----------



## dostagamom (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## dostagamom (Dec 18, 2007)

Sorry here are the pictures
1.




2.


----------



## KristinaS (Dec 19, 2007)

Something doesn't seem quite right about the eyes in the first picture. It looks, at least on my computer, like she doesn't have any pupils, like her entire eye is one color. Did you pp the eyes?


----------



## Mrsforeman1 (Dec 19, 2007)

You know, you're right. Odd huh?


----------



## Alpha (Dec 19, 2007)

Let me guess. You had the camera on auto focus.


----------



## Mrsforeman1 (Dec 19, 2007)

Dag Max,
Last one sleep, and first one awake...

Why aren't you aren't rich yet?


----------



## Alpha (Dec 19, 2007)

Mrsforeman1 said:


> Dag Max,
> Last one sleep, and first one awake...
> 
> Why aren't you aren't rich yet?



I was when I was pulling all-nighters to keep my internet marketing start-up afloat.


----------



## emogirl (Dec 19, 2007)

you need to seriously amp up the saturation levels and contrast


----------



## dostagamom (Dec 19, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> Let me guess. You had the camera on auto focus.


 
I was in auto focus...is that a bad thing to do at times?


----------



## dostagamom (Dec 19, 2007)

emogirl said:


> you need to seriously amp up the saturation levels and contrast


 
I thought so...I will try it. I am not at my home computer so I will do it when I get home.


----------



## dostagamom (Dec 19, 2007)

KristinaS said:


> Something doesn't seem quite right about the eyes in the first picture. It looks, at least on my computer, like she doesn't have any pupils, like her entire eye is one color. Did you pp the eyes?


 
I did pp the eyes by brightening them a bit...but her eyes are VERY blue.  What can I do to make that better?


----------



## wildmaven (Dec 19, 2007)

Can you post the original?

I upped the saturation, sharpened it a bit, and cleaned up around her mouth. I'm only using Gimp (a free graphics program), as I don't have PhotoShop here at work. But this should give you an idea, hopefully.


----------



## dostagamom (Dec 19, 2007)

wildmaven said:


> Can you post the original?
> 
> I upped the saturation, sharpened it a bit, and cleaned up around her mouth. I'm only using Gimp (a free graphics program), as I don't have PhotoShop here at work. But this should give you an idea, hopefully.


 
I am not at my computer right now, but I will post one later.


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 19, 2007)

The bow and top of her head is in focus, the face, not so much. This is why it was 'tactfully' mentioned above.

-Shea


----------



## zendianah (Dec 19, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> Let me guess. You had the camera on auto focus.


 

Stupid Question .... - Does Manual Focus produce sharper images? You know how my images are SOOOO sharp all the time... (NOT),,, even close.

I use auto focus... should I use manual... ? Anyone can answer... but I know Max just tells it how it is.. I like that about you Max! bad good ugly.,.Max does not blow smoke up your whoha


----------



## wildmaven (Dec 19, 2007)

When shooting kids in motion, I use auto focus. But when shooting kids who are sitting pretty still, I use manual focus so that I can get the eyes really sharp.


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 19, 2007)

Well since Max's little green light in not currently ON, I will say get used to manual focusing! Relying on electronics to pull your focus is mostly for P&S photography.

Your eye and brain is, and always will be better than anything engineered, in this case she could have captured the focus of the child's face with a tiny twist of the focus ring.

Sharpness, in my short career is a function of good light, focus and fast shutter speed. I'm sure other's will have more to say.

-Shea


----------



## wildmaven (Dec 19, 2007)

Ls3D said:


> Relying on electronics to pull your focus is mostly for P&S photography.


 
You use manual focus when shooting kids in motion? Your hand must be faster than mine, ha ha!


----------



## zendianah (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks guys .. Didnt mean to semi hijack the thread .. I appreciate all the help!!


----------



## zendianah (Dec 19, 2007)

I just took a couple of test shots using manual focus on wiggly kids... The eyes are so sharp. Thank you !!!


----------



## EJBPhoto (Dec 19, 2007)

Lol just had to jump in here and say that you will not find any professional children's photographers who use manual focus. You cannot do that with children- or really with portraits at all. People who tell you that are misinformed.  

I suggest manually adjusting your aperture, shutter, and ISO on your own, and using automatic focus with placing the little focus square in the corner of the subjects eye.


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 19, 2007)

> I just took a couple of test shots using manual focus on wiggly kids... The eyes are so sharp. Thank you !!!



Interesting in light of the strong opinions offered here. 

-Shea


----------



## zendianah (Dec 19, 2007)

EJBPhoto said:


> Lol just had to jump in here and say that you will not find any professional children's photographers who use manual focus. You cannot do that with children- or really with portraits at all. People who tell you that are misinformed.
> 
> I suggest manually adjusting your aperture, shutter, and ISO on your own, and using automatic focus with placing the little focus square in the corner of the subjects eye.


 
My kid pics seem to be so soft all the time..... I'll try auto focus and box in the corner of the eye... I'll try anything at this point!  thanks Erin


----------



## zendianah (Dec 19, 2007)

Its nice that digital gives you the ability to try try try.... until you get it right! I'm doing a photoshoot today with my kids.... I'll see what happens... I'll put some pics on People and Pets.. Since its not a pro shoot..


----------



## EJBPhoto (Dec 19, 2007)

You've been trying to auto focus?! oh you just can't do that for portraits, you'll get so frustrated!  Definitely switch over to auto (some people like something called back button focus- search it on google) and remember to place your focus point in the corner of the eye closest to you.  Remember if you're aperture is low the eyes should be on level plains.  If the head is tilted, you'll need to be higher than about 2.8 usually, but it depends on how close to the subject you're standing.

Also there are two methods to auto focus. One is recomposing- locking focus on the eyes, keeping the button down, and then composing your shot and clicking without auto focusing again.  That tends to be the more difficult way.

I switch my focus points around very quickly when shooting. It was hard to get used to it but now I do.  I look at my scene, quickly adjust my focus points (I actually use the right focus point 80 percent of the time since that is what helps me with my rule of thirds and composition) and then I put the little square focus point on the corner of the eye and click.

Do not manually focus!  I used to do that when I started because I thought the pros were- they're not in the children's photography industry!  Lol go out and shoot on auto focus and I think you will be much happier.


----------



## EJBPhoto (Dec 19, 2007)

Ps. Zen, I wish you lived closer to me- darn. I'd take you out and photograph your kids and tell you everything I was doing while I was doing it. I see how hard you work at it and want to see you really excel!


----------



## wildmaven (Dec 19, 2007)

EJBPhoto said:


> Ps. Zen, I wish you lived closer to me- darn. I'd take you out and photograph your kids and tell you everything I was doing while I was doing it. I see how hard you work at it and want to see you really excel!


 
Where do you live? :lmao:


----------



## EJBPhoto (Dec 19, 2007)

Lol CT


----------



## zendianah (Dec 19, 2007)

EJBPhoto said:


> Ps. Zen, I wish you lived closer to me- darn. I'd take you out and photograph your kids and tell you everything I was doing while I was doing it. I see how hard you work at it and want to see you really excel!


 

Erin. Thank you so much for all your help!!  I will try that and post a pic. I use to live in NYC.. DARN now I live in Colorado. It would be fun.. My brothers still live in NYC. They live in Brooklyn and Long Island. So when I visit... I'll give you a shout. I love your photography and always have it would be an honor for you to show me some tricks!

My battery is charging and I'm dressing the kids for a shoot!  

Dianah


----------



## EJBPhoto (Dec 19, 2007)

OH have fun and good luck!  Let me know when you're in NYC. I'd be happy to meet you nearby.  I don't come on here a ton so you can always email me through my website.

Looking forward to seeing the photos!


----------



## emogirl (Dec 19, 2007)

i think what max was getting at is, you can set your autofocus to shoot using a 'multipoint system' or a selective point.... most amateurs and laypeople will use the multipoint focus....that is what is screwing you up...it wont always focus on what you want. If you choose the selective autofocus system, you choose where what area you want to focus on .....check your camera manual!

on the other end of things, when it comes to manual and automatic...its really a matter of personal choice....some people can focus really fast...others' cannot....auto focus is fantastic for use on children and in general for that matter..."its not an 'oh my god a child photographer never uses manual".....hello, what do yuou think they did before autofocus cameras?  when shooting sports children or anything fast in manual mode, you must know your subject, anticipate and pre focus and learn to work your camera quick!


----------

